# Suigetsu vs Hidan



## GodEmperorofMankind307 (Oct 25, 2013)

mindset: IC
distance: 20m
knowledge: none
fight ends when a combatant surrenders, falls unconscious or dies


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Oct 25, 2013)

*and then, the entire 'verse collapsed in upon itself*

  ​


----------



## Alex Payne (Oct 25, 2013)

Hidan outlasts him. Drowning trick won't work considering Hidan's ability to stay "alive" when his isn't connected to his body(and lungs). Suigetsu's own swordsmanship isn't good enough to outperform Hidan and behead/dismember him imo. Even with sword specifically designed for that.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Oct 25, 2013)

Suigetsu can't be harmed if he chops off Hidans head and manages to dismember his body then he can win. Hidan is pretty quick but for some odd reason I thinj Suigestsu wins with high difficulty


----------



## Ghost (Oct 25, 2013)

location                      ?


----------



## pato454 (Oct 25, 2013)

suigetsu hasn't bleed in the entire manga, he wins


----------



## Rinnegan Zetsu (Oct 26, 2013)

Hidan has nothing to kill Suigetsu (since he can't bleed). Suigetsu drowns Hidan or cuts his head off.


----------



## jacobsmith (Oct 26, 2013)

Rinnegan Zetsu said:


> Hidan has nothing to kill Suigetsu (since he can't bleed). Suigetsu drowns Hidan or cuts his head off.



How in the hell do you drown someone that can't die.

Hidan was easily keeping up with, if not forcing back Kakashi.
How is suigetsu going to take his head?


----------



## Rinnegan Zetsu (Oct 26, 2013)

jacobsmith said:


> How in the hell do you drown someone that can't die.
> 
> Hidan was easily keeping up with, if not forcing back Kakashi.
> How is suigetsu going to take his head?



Hidan would still be knocked unconscious from lack of air. Hidan would still be able to attack, but his attacks wouldn't really land. All Suigetsu has to do is use his Executioner's Blade with his strong arm jutsu. Or he could use his demon fish wave to overpower Hidan. You gotta remember too, all Hidan has is 1 jutsu. That's not enough with somebody who has an arsenal of them.


----------



## jacobsmith (Oct 26, 2013)

Lack of air?  He was still talking as a head.


----------



## Rinnegan Zetsu (Oct 26, 2013)

jacobsmith said:


> Lack of air?  He was still talking as a head.



Yes, lack of air. He may have been able to talk as a severed head, but that doesn't mean he can't be knocked unconscious from being drowned. I'm not saying it would kill him, but he's like any other human when it comes to incapacitation. Otherwise, you're implying Hidan can survive underwater or in space (which I doubt he can do).


----------



## jacobsmith (Oct 26, 2013)

Rinnegan Zetsu said:


> Yes, lack of air. He may have been able to talk as a severed head, but that doesn't mean he can't be knocked unconscious from being drowned. I'm not saying it would kill him, but he's like any other human when it comes to incapacitation. Otherwise, you're implying Hidan can survive underwater or in space (which I doubt he can do).



Hidan is basically a zombie, this is fact.
He doesn't need air, or blood, or a heart, or lungs, or anything.

So, yes he could survive just fine in water, or in space.


----------



## Rinnegan Zetsu (Oct 26, 2013)

Then I guess neither wins.


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 26, 2013)

Just saying, liquidification is a jutsu. It uses chakra. It's not infinite as Suigetsu eventually gets tired if he has to keep it up long enough.


----------



## tyrox (Oct 26, 2013)

It is very interesting topic,and hard to think about it,but suigetsu is going to win,because hidan?s jutsu is based on blood which suigetsu does not have.I am fan of hidan but unfortunately suigetsu has got a bigger chance to win that battle.


----------



## IchLiebe (Oct 26, 2013)

jacobsmith said:


> Hidan is basically a zombie, this is fact.
> He doesn't need air, or blood, or a heart, or lungs, or anything.
> 
> So, yes he could survive just fine in water, or in space.



Kishi said that Hidan dies from malnutrition. So no he wouldn't. Suigetsu would win mid dif. No way Hidan outlasts him.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 26, 2013)

Hidan can't do anything to Suigetsu due to Suika no Jutsu. Suigetsu will eventually get a clue and chop his head off.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Oct 26, 2013)

If that water body is technically his blood, then of course Hidan wins this easier than he did against Asuma.


----------



## IchLiebe (Oct 26, 2013)

Rosencrantz said:


> If that water body is technically his blood, then of course Hidan wins this easier than he did against Asuma.



It's not his blood. He transforms his body into water.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Oct 26, 2013)

^^We sure about that? He is ALWAYS like that. Even when unconscious.


----------



## XxX yellowflash 47 XxX (Oct 26, 2013)

alex payne said:


> Hidan outlasts him. Drowning trick won't work considering Hidan's ability to stay "alive" when his isn't connected to his body(and lungs). Suigetsu's own swordsmanship isn't good enough to outperform Hidan and behead/dismember him imo. Even with sword specifically designed for that.



that is not the case seeing as we don't know if he can loose consciousness if he is drowned. as in fighting hidan looses hands down you cant beat suigestu by just taijustu seeing as he can make himself tangible and non tangible and suigestu is smarter then hidan this fight is decided on where the fight is located and is its a swordsman fight then hidan has the speed but he can't touch him i believe suigestu can chop off his head or even drown him until he is unconscious.


----------



## IchLiebe (Oct 26, 2013)

Rosencrantz said:


> ^^We sure about that? He is ALWAYS like that. Even when unconscious.



Yeah, we're sure.


----------

